# Wine Making Room



## sly22guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is a couple shots of my wine making room/bar area. Still need to do some work but I like it. Now all i have to do is clear out that closet under the stairs to make my wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice. I like the stone walls and the enolmatic bottler. Now you need to get a thermocapsuler!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

looks like that room has a lot of potential


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

YUM!!!!! wine room!!!! LOL 

Looking good bro!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice set-up. You can serve up the guests at the bar while they watch you whip up another batch.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Is that a dish... umm carboy washer? Love the room!


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like a good setup! I'm stuck in the garage!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

bigabyte said:


> Looks like a good setup! I'm stuck in the garage!



Heck, i'm in the under the stair area of the laundry room. Probably a good thing though, as my wife keeps the rest of the house cool.

Yeah, that's a nice room. The "rock" walls area very castle-y.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, my wife is a cool chick. I built her a new kitchen so i got the downstairs to turn into my man cave, & the old kitchen cab, double sink & dishwasher although i still need to hook it up. its about (850 sq. ft.) Our living room takes up the space adjacent to the bar. My friend has a company and makes his own stone, he did all the stone work. "Castle" my wife keeps calling our house Castle Von Gehr , its a rancher set on a full basement. the back 2/3rds are underground. So it keeps at a pretty constant temp down there. Im thinking we will Label the Bottles "Castle Von Gehr Vineyard" or maybe just "Von Gehr Vineyard" Still undecided on that one, any suggestions?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 26, 2010)

That nice looking! 
Me I'm scattered all over the house. Thanks God my wife loves me.
The biggest problem is that I keep the full carboys up in my office and carrying them up and down stairs is a PITA.
I would like to have a basement, but here Florida that just won't work.


----------

